# North West Arkansas Model Train Show Feb 27th



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This may already have been posted but if not:

Arkansas, Bentonville [/b]— The Sugar Creek Model Railroad and Historical Society's 7th Annual Great NWA Model Train & Historical Memorabilia Show will be held on February 27th, at the Clarion Hotel and Convention Center, 211 SE Walton Blvd. Hours will be from 9:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Admission: $6.00, adults; children 12 and under admitted free. For more information, contact: Bill Wright, P.O. Box 3113, Bella Vista, AR 72715; (479) 426-1544; e-mail: [email protected]

It is a nice show and a good way to refresh our interest in model trains.

Jerry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry
Be sure and look me up. OGRS will set up there all outdoor layout, to show how if a person wants an outdoor layout, it does not have to be on the ground in a back killing position. Easy to set up and move in the case you are in a rented house.
Be sure to stop by.
Dennis Pres. of OGRS Ozark Garden Railway society


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By denray on 17 Feb 2010 06:18 PM 
Jerry
Be sure and look me up. OGRS will set up there all outdoor layout, to show how if a person wants an outdoor layout, it does not have to be on the ground in a back killing position. Easy to set up and move in the case you are in a rented house.
Be sure to stop by.
Dennis Pres. of OGRS Ozark Garden Railway society


Hi Dennis,

I will be sure to stop by and say Hello. I'll be looking for Henson as well. We also have at least two of our local club (Arkansas Powered Rails) coming and I've sent a reminder to the other Central Arkansas club so they are aware of the show. In addition at least one member of the Arkansas Railroad Club (1:1 scale) will also be coming. The show was discussed at our meeting last week.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

It would be nice if you guys took some pictures ??????????


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Jerry 
The wife and I are planning on being there, but I don't know about anyone else from down here. 

Bernie


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Howdy Jerry! 

I'll be there looking for O Scale stuff for my Christmas Display. Will be on the lookout for you! lol 

Monte


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By denray on 17 Feb 2010 06:18 PM 
Jerry
Be sure and look me up. OGRS will set up there all outdoor layout, to show how if a person wants an outdoor layout, it does not have to be on the ground in a back killing position. Easy to set up and move in the case you are in a rented house.
Be sure to stop by.
Dennis Pres. of OGRS Ozark Garden Railway society 


I would really like to see the "easy to set up and move" above ground G-gage layout. I have investigated several "temporary" above ground designs, but all have failed to be "temporary" or structurally sound enough for live steam locomotives. I would really like to see the OGRS design. All my live steaming is at (back breaking) ground level (at home and J. Frank's layout), or permanent elevated (Steamin' at Steve's and Zube Park).


When I went to the OGRS website to see if there were any photos of the easy to set up above ground level outdoor layout, I couldn't find any. But I did find something a bit confusing on the OGRS website.











_"...usually 1/22 to 1/32 inch to the foot."_ That is a whole lot different than 1/24th scale last time I checked. Is there a possible miscue there?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir,

I would say that is a mis-statement, that should have been scale.

For the most part scales that are marketed commercially for large scale in the U.S. are...
[*] 1:20.3

[*] 1:22.5

[*] 1:24

[*] 1:29

[*] 1:32 
[/list]


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By SailorDon on 18 Feb 2010 06:50 AM 
I would really like to see the "easy to set up and move" above ground G-gage layout. I have investigated several "temporary" above ground designs, but all have failed to be "temporary" or structurally sound enough for live steam locomotives. I would really like to see the OGRS design. All my live steaming is at (back breaking) ground level (at home and J. Frank's layout), or permanent elevated (Steamin' at Steve's and Zube Park).


When I went to the OGRS website to see if there were any photos of the easy to set up above ground level outdoor layout, I couldn't find any. 





Hi Don,

While I have seen the OGRS layout previously I do not recall how it was set up.

One alternative to an "easy to set up" layout would be to build the layout on a trailer which would make the layout portable and potentially the layout could be moved off the trailer and later put back on the trailer.

The layout I made was 8' x 16' which is small for live steam but not impossible.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...C_ID=45014

I later converted the trailer layout into my caboose layout.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...aspx#92018

One of the best easy to put up outside layouts for live steam is the one Dave Hottmann made. I have other photos but since a couple of computers crashed I have not yet been able to reassemble the photos.


My new outside layout is based in concept on Dave's but, thanks to a lot of work by Michael Tollett, mine involves a LOT of 4" x 4"s sunk into concrete where Dave's would be much easier to build (mine is on a 25% grade hill).

Since this photo Dave has moved and unfortunately I have not seen his new layout but I would guess that Dave built it very similar to this layout.










Jerry


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

The trailer mounted layouts are not big enough for the 12 foot diameter curves, which is the minimum live steam that I desire to run.

Nothing else looked "easy to set up". Looked sort of permanent to me, but maybe I'm just looking at it wrong.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By SailorDon on 18 Feb 2010 10:14 AM 
The trailer mounted layouts are not big enough for the 12 foot diameter curves, which is the minimum live steam that I desire to run.

Nothing else looked "easy to set up". Looked sort of permanent to me, but maybe I'm just looking at it wrong.




Hi Don,

Perhaps it would work best for you if you start a topic and describe exactly what it is that you are looking for. There are a lot of various types of layout construction and it is very likely that someone has built what you are looking for.

While I cannot find my photos of Dave Hottmann's layout it is of extremely simple construction. Dave used composite decking (expensive but flexible and durable) and unlike the 4" x 4"s that I used to support my layout, Dave used the composite decking to make a bunch of rectangles and just set the layout top (curves as wide as you like) on top of the rectangles. The top layout may not be as easy to take down as you like but that could be modified. 

Others have built layouts using sawhorses to support the layout. 

Actually going to various train shows is a great way to discover how portable layouts are built because the clubs have to have easy to set up layouts to get them to different shows. 

Part of the question is whether you are looking for easy to set up (for a permanent layout?) or both easy to set up and to take down (for a seasonal or portable layout). 

Many of the easy layouts are club layouts and depend on multiple club members to build, transport and store the various sections. An easy to put up and take down layout may require a LOT of space to store but I have also seen some very smart layouts that collapse into a very small space (I believe there was one at the HAGRS show last year where the entire layout folded up and fit into a surprisingly small covered trailer.

I am not pushing my design other than as an example of what can be done. One thing about it is that everything is built in 4' x 8' sections which makes expansion relatiely easy. As you can see from this picture the original 8' x 16' trailer layout was relatively easy for me to expand to 12' x 40'.










If a larger size was needed (with a minor design change) I could have stored additional 4' x 8' sections under the 
layout (on the trailer) and pulled them out and attached them when I got to a show etc. 
3 1/2 extra sections would have transformed the layout into 12' x 20'.


Good luck with your search,

Jerry


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 18 Feb 2010 11:40 AM 


Actually going to various train shows is a great way to discover how portable layouts are built because the clubs have to have easy to set up layouts to get them to different shows. 



I've been to many train shows. They all run G-gage layouts on the floor. I have heard of modular G-gage layouts with scenery and all, but that's not what I'm looking for. Just track layout, up off the ground, outside (as in weatherproof, windproof.).

I would really like to see the OGRS easy to setup layout. Sounds like they got something good. Most unfortunate I won't be able to make the show since it is over 600 miles away from Houston. Also there are two live steam events on Feb. 27 within 200 miles that I am still undecided about which to attend.

I'm hoping someone will post details and photos of the OGRS layout.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Don
I will post a couple links to previous forums of our outdoor layout. OGRS has only displayed our inside moduals in the past in the Ark. train show.
If you would like to come and run your live steam on our outside track we would love to have you join us at the show a week from Saturday.
I know it is short notice, but let me know. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/112243/afv/topic/Default.aspx

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/7/aft/112279/afv/topic/Default.aspx

We have just more than doubled out yard for setting up the trains, and structures, our inside track is track powered or battery. The outside track has no track power
The track is 20ft x 28 ft. It takes two guys about an hour to set up
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Woops Don you added this while I was preparing mine, sorry you can't make it. we will take pictures, We built this originally for the local 4 day steam show in Republic Mo. What a blast, love to have you for that. 
Dennis


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

*WOW! * That portable layout is awesome. I've never seen anything quite like it before. Thanks for the links to the photos.


It looks "bulletproof", and the bridges are works of art as well as functional.

How do you provide lateral stability for the track? Do you drive the upright supports into the ground, or does the frame (deck) provide sufficient rigidity?


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By denray on 18 Feb 2010 08:30 PM 
We built this originally for the local 4 day steam show in Republic Mo. What a blast, love to have you for that. 
Dennis 
I'm guessing that is Steam-o-Rama 2010.
http://www.steamorama.com/default.aspx

Sounds like I might have to take some vacation time to make a live steam "pilgrimage" to Republic, MO. I can plan ahead. September is a long time away.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Don 
telescopic legs welded to 6 inch diameter disc setting on the ground, there is vertually no movement, 
Dennis


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

We are back home from the NWA show. There was not much in the way of G Scale although there were several very nice G Scale layouts running at the show,

The show was still worth the trip and overnight stay in that we ended up with several nice things. I bought two books I was looking for "Railroads of Northwest Arkansas" and "The North Arkansas Line" (about the Missouri and North Arkansas) plus I found and bought 50+ copies of "Oak Leaves" newsletter/magazine about the M&NA.

Jerry


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 01 Mar 2010 06:43 AM 
We are back home from the NWA show. There was not much in the way of G Scale although there were several very nice G Scale layouts running at the show,

The show was still worth the trip and overnight stay in that we ended up with several nice things. I bought two books I was looking for "Railroads of Northwest Arkansas" and "The North Arkansas Line" (about the Missouri and North Arkansas) plus I found and bought 50+ copies of "Oak Leaves" newsletter/magazine about the M&NA.

Jerry



Ah...can't believe I missed ya! lol Well, there were a lot of people there. Was a good show and yes, a lot of G Scale layouts. I was surprised that there wasn't much in the way of G Scale dealers there. I did however, find a couple of items for my Christmas O Scale Layout....a snow plow and signal. Also found a SP video by Pentrex that I didn't have.

Since I work most Saturdays it was nice to reconnect with some of the NWAGRS Club members. 

Monte


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By denray on 18 Feb 2010 08:30 PM 
.... sorry you can't make it. we will take pictures, 
Dennis Sorry I couldn't make the Bentonville show. I really want to see your portable elevated layout. I was "boiling water" with the guys at Zube Park at the same time y'all were running at your train show.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Any photos yet? Did I miss them?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a simple Live steam layout our club sets up at some of the area shows. it will be in operation during the south east trains show in Dalton, Ga. Later RJD



















BTW that is the prototype of the AC LS 0-4-0. Ha and we just got it in Feb. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By trainman707 on 01 Mar 2010 07:17 AM 
 Posted By Jerry McColgan on 01 Mar 2010 06:43 AM 
We are back home from the NWA show. There was not much in the way of G Scale although there were several very nice G Scale layouts running at the show,

The show was still worth the trip and overnight stay in that we ended up with several nice things. I bought two books I was looking for "Railroads of Northwest Arkansas" and "The North Arkansas Line" (about the Missouri and North Arkansas) plus I found and bought 50+ copies of "Oak Leaves" newsletter/magazine about the M&NA.

Jerry



Ah...can't believe I missed ya! lol Well, there were a lot of people there. Was a good show and yes, a lot of G Scale layouts. I was surprised that there wasn't much in the way of G Scale dealers there. I did however, find a couple of items for my Christmas O Scale Layout....a snow plow and signal. Also found a SP video by Pentrex that I didn't have.

Since I work most Saturdays it was nice to reconnect with some of the NWAGRS Club members. 

Monte

Hi Monte,

Sorry we did not run into each other. We arrived early - Thursday - so had a chance to look around the show Friday evening and then we got an early start on Saturdday morning.


We left Saturday around 2 pm because of our check out time and headed over to Eureka Springs to look over the railroad there.


I am sure that we will be back up in that area sometime later in the year.

Regards,

Jerry


----------

